# extatosoma tiaratum eggs!



## noni (Mar 25, 2007)

my spiny leaf insect, poncho, has just laid 7 eggs!  

she's about 6 months old and is HUGE and i suspected she was developing eggs because her abdomen was quite swollen but a bit smaller at the tail end, like she had egg lumps in there. 

she's laid one or two a day over the past few days and hopefully will lay more. at the moment i have separated the eggs so they don't get mixed in with her poo and accidentally chucked out when i clean out the enclosure. i'm keeping them moist inside her enclosure and hopefully they won't take the same length of time to hatch as they do in the wild (2 years+ !!!). 

any bug people around who know how many babies hatch out of each egg? 

i'll be selling these once they hatch (which could be a while!) and once they get to a decent size. 

noni


----------



## hornet (Mar 25, 2007)

one baby out of each egg i'll be interested in a baby or two, i think its about 6months in captivity


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 25, 2007)

1 to an egg.

Don't force the hatch along, as 'reports' would have it that the earlier hatchies don't tend to thrive as well as the ones that get to incubate a little longer.

I keep my eggs in a chinese takeaway container with flyscreen in the lid and I usually just let them sit for 12 months or so, then I start to mist them a little bit weekly. Just a slight mist and certainly not moist.

I don't know if I am doing it the 'correct' way, but I have been pretty happy with the hatch rate so far.


----------



## pythoness (Mar 25, 2007)

i have over 200 eggs sitting waiting their time before i set about hatching them, there great little things to watch and are a great source of entertainment 
she will lay a couple of eggs a day for her life span, so you will end up with a few in the end lol.


----------



## noni (Mar 26, 2007)

Wrasse said:


> 1 to an egg.
> 
> Don't force the hatch along, as 'reports' would have it that the earlier hatchies don't tend to thrive as well as the ones that get to incubate a little longer.
> 
> ...


 
yep i've got the same setup with a chinese food container. 

and pythoness - didn't realise she'd keep laying continuously  that's tops! 

hornet - will offload a few onto you when they're ready


----------



## noni (Mar 26, 2007)

yay, she's still popping them out! just checked and there's another two in the bottom of her enclosure...


----------



## Dooley (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Noni,
In Captivity the Spinys Eggs will take about 6 to 8 months to hatch. She will lay a few hundred in her lifetime, When she reaches full Maturity she can lay up to 7 eggs a day. 

Matt


----------

